
Show HN: Pycraft – learn Python with Minecraft - emeth
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;teachthenet&#x2F;pycraft<p>This project is aimed at 6-12th graders, though all may find it fun. It&#x27;s goals are two-fold:<p>1) Teach the basics of programming, of reading code, editing code, writing code from scratch, and learning how to google things.<p>2) Give kids something they can use as a baseline to heavily modify based on their own ideas - they can start with the spell frameworks in lessons 7 and 8 and give themselves superpowers, or go in the direction of lessons 5, 6 and 9 and focus on automating complex architecture!<p>Solutions can be see in the branch &quot;solutions&quot;, and a person can run their own server from the &quot;server&quot; branch. The Master branch is the client, and you can connect to my server from it (instructions in the readme).<p>Looking for any feedback, particularly around the lessons themselves and any ideas for additional lessons - but open to anything constructive.
======
brudgers
Is there a homepage explaining more about the project?

